# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Ναυτιλία και Πολιτισμός > Εκθέσεις και Εκδηλώσεις >  Ατμοπλοιο "Πατρίς"

## triad

ΠΟΛΥΤΕΛΗ σερβίτσια από λευκή πορσελάνη σε άριστη κατάσταση, ποτήρια και μπουκάλια από το βασιλικό ατμόπλοιο «Πατρίς», εκτίθενται από χθες στο Βιομηχανικό Μουσείο της Σύρου.

Οπως ήδη έχουμε γράψει στη «Ν», η βασιλική καταγωγή του πλοίου αναγνωρίστηκε από ένα πιάτο πορσελάνης διακοσμημένο με το στέμμα και τις λέξεις «Ελληνική Ατμοπλοΐα».

Ο βασιλεύς Οθων είχε παραγγείλει στα ναυπηγεία της Αγγλίας τέσσερα πλοία, εκ των οποίων τα δύο ήταν πολυτελή τροχοκίνητα με το όνομα «Οθων» και «Αμαλία» αντίστοιχα, τα οποία μετονομάστηκαν σε «Πατρίς» και «Ευνομία», όταν περιήλθαν στην Ελληνική Ατμοπλοΐα. 

Από τον τύπο της εποχής μαθαίνουμε ότι ένα απ' αυτά στις 24 Φεβρουαρίου του 1868 βυθίστηκε από πρόσκρουση σε ύφαλο, κοντά στην Τζια, καθώς ταξίδευε από τον Πειραιά στη Σύρο. Η θάλασσα ήταν ήρεμη και από τους 500 επιβάτες δεν υπήρξαν θύματα.

Μια ιστορία που μοιάζει με αυτήν του «Τιτανικού» λιγότερο όμως τραγική, αφού πλήρωμα και επιβάτες σώθηκαν όλοι.

Ναυτεμπορικη

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Στο τέυχος της 5-7-2008 του περιοδικού Γεωτρόπιο της Ελευθεροτυπίας υπάρχει φωτογραφικό αφιέρωμα από τις έρευνες στο ναυάγιο. Και την πληροφορία ότι ο ένας από τους δύο τροχούς (δεν είχε προπέλες) θα εκτίθεται στο βιομηχανικό μουσείο της Σύρου.

----------

